# hows your winter going



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

hey guys, how has your winter been so far,

we have little snow this year, right now it's heavy slushy crap, i have to plow it because if i don't it will be rock hard tommorrow, 

no big storms at all this year, that sucks oh well it's easier on the machine,


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;1011564 said:


> hey guys, how has your winter been so far,
> 
> we have little snow this year, right now it's heavy slushy crap, i have to plow it because if i don't it will be rock hard tommorrow,
> 
> no big storms at all this year, that sucks oh well it's easier on the machine,


been pretty mild over here as well. Biggest storm was the first storm and I didn't have the ATV Blower ready to go or anything else for that matter.
found time to put the Plow on the quad and plowed the first storm on my summer tires which irks me but you due what you got to due.

I got to use the Blower 2x this year and its been fine both times, my Warn Winch crapped out once the ING on wire broke no more Winch for that day, got by with a ratchet strap but it wasn't pretty at all.

Plowed a bunch with my 84 Big Red with a V-plow set up on it. That's my new favorite Sidewalk machine.

been an OK winter so far I guess.
hoping this is pretty much it 
as I plan on dropping both Blade and Blower off of the quads this weekend to due some trail riding and don't wanna have to mount them both back up for just 1 more snow fall.
either give me some small ones of 2-4" that the Big Red can handle or give me a walloping of 10" so I can put the Blower to good use.


----------



## gobblet (Sep 28, 2009)

Got so much snow could not keep up with Atv, as I do not have a truck plow. Had to pass to snow removal company and keep my customers happy, you win some you loose some.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea ,so far i have put around 100 miles just plowing my driveway, my piles aren't real big but they are long, had a nice ramp setup going but now i am waiting on two things, new shocks for my sled and soft snow to land on,i told ya it was nice lol

doesn't look like soft snow is gonna work so i need new shocks,

the wheeler is getting tired too, she needs some love, but i will wait till spring i hope, my van started to break, seems like repeatedly, bearing one day,still not right pull into store, tire goes flat, i say **** it and drive it home on rim,

spare tire took forever to get off, so now i can add new tires to the repair list lol

yea i can't wait for it too end,


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Iplow, 

are you getting an action from this last storm system that hitting the east coast again?

all nice and quiet in the Mid West, 

sublime out.


----------



## TheBriz81 (Feb 23, 2010)

The snowfall here is above average this year. I normally don't have to spend too much time pushing snow but it has been a good year for it. I just got all set up this year to start a business and i would say I picked a good year to do it.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Hope this answers the OPs question. I was just on my road commissions web site it state that last yr we got 227 inches of snow this yr so far we have gotten 71 inches. it has been a very slow winter in Northern Michigan hopefully next yr will be better. :realmad:


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

so i had to work last night, i left at 10 to go home, ****** roads not so much too much snow it was the worst kind, heavy wet packy snow, making it greasy

so i said screw it and went to bed, we ended up with about a foot, so i look out my window this am and theres someone plowing,

i don't want to sound ungrateful,but dam he screwed things up in a hurry, he probably did me a favor removing the bulk of it i guess, but he can't push it as far as i can, i was able to somewhat clean it up,

i did say this was heavy right, i got stuck and i had to extricate with my van almopst getting that stuck,

i got it on vid ,so thats good i didn't get that stuck too,

so seeing as it took awhile to clean it all the best i could, as i was just thinking i was done, it was so warm that i just kept scraping down the snow the truck packed down, what a mess,


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

I can agree that an ATV works awsome for sidewalks, and driveways that you don't need to back drag at, But this is going to be my first and last year trying to do snow with one, its wayyy to much work for 35-40 driveways. 8.2 Boss V is goin on my truck over the summer


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea they have theyre purpose and alot of driveways isnt one of them lol

the only reason i use my quad is, i gotsick of having to fix my plow truck, i put a grand into it, brought it home and when we got afluke 4' storm,

the truck refused to comply, so i put a blade on my garden tractor, when i realized i couldpull it off with that i got a quad, yes it takes a little longer but the job is easier sometimes, and always cleaner, and i can go where a truck does'nt dare tread.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Alpha Property;1014792 said:


> I can agree that an ATV works awsome for sidewalks, and driveways that you don't need to back drag at, But this is going to be my first and last year trying to do snow with one, its wayyy to much work for 35-40 driveways. 8.2 Boss V is goin on my truck over the summer


I would say 10-15 driveway's tops for a quad no more than 20, the ATV take's time to move snow. The Only thing an ATV and Plow will due is take a Pounding and then another Pounding and still run great and ask for more. for the $$ its hard to beat an ATV,
performance/realiablty wise. though if your in this to try and Make $$$ you better off with other snow removal equipment. The ATV has limited capactiy to perfrom at an good/great $$$ making rate. Time works against the ATV it can due the jobs but it takes to long for each job and the operator is working outside in the elements along with the machine which wears out the operator over time. Its all about the Time.

just my thoughts.

sublime out


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

double post.

so I'll just ramble on about nothing and such.

where every you go,

there you are.

sublime out.


----------



## shtuk (Sep 7, 2008)

I didnt even get the Mounting brackets on my machine. I bought a new Husky snow blower too, and got to use it once in 2" of snow. Good thing snow removal isnt my main source of income or i'd be screwed. On the other hand its been a great winter for building, and we're doing lots of that.


----------



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

I haven't plowed once all February, and now the month is over. December and January were really slow as well. Last year I plowed more in March than I have all this year.


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

we just got 6 inches of slush over the last 2 days, it was awful


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Plowed my parking lot 23 times in feb. It snows everyday here in NE Ohio.

D


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea that was the last round of snow a foot of heavy wet slushy crap, so i plowed it up and went and played in it,


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Kool vids. 




D


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks buddy i had fun making them, i think i need a stunt double,naw , i need a sponsor someone that will let me abuse theyre **** lol while they pay for it.


----------

